# Project CheapTrick 2021



## DerAnfaenger (17. April 2021)

Hallo liebe MTBler!

Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines Alutech CheapTrick Rahmens (27,5+ only) und möchte mit diesem Thread auf den Bau meines Hardtails und welche Komplikationen aufkommen können, eingehen.

Nachdem ich seit November die Teile suche und am Donnerstag das letzte Paket erhielt, begann ich heute mit dem Bau mit einem Kumpel, der etliche Bikes selber gebaut hat und ein wandelndes Lexikon ist. Ohne ihn wow ich so ziemlich aufgeschmissen gewesen. Aber jeder don't mal klein an 😛

Meine Komponenten:

Pike Select RC 150mm 51mm offset 2021er Version
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz Tapered ZS44/28.6/H8 I ZS56/40
H1700 27,5" 30mm Micro Spline 6-loch
V+H Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,6 SpeedGrip EVO (blauer Stripe) Tubless
DEORE M6100-1 Hollowtech II Kurbel 1 x 12-fach
DEORE M6100 Zahnkranz 12-fach
SLX M7100 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel 12-fach i-Spec EV
SLX Kette 12-Fach
R+L Shimano Deore M6120 Bremsen
Shimano Deore M6100-SG Schaltwerk
SQlab Lenker 3OX Alu med rise 12°
Twinworks Vorbau 55mm
SQlab Spacer Set 1 1/8" 2,5/5/10mm -> verwende 10+2,5mm
SQlab 7OX Griffe (Länge M)
Shimano Scheibenbremsadapter PM/PM 180mm
Shimano Scheibenbremsadapter PM/PM 180mm auf 203mm
Shimano Hollowtech II BSA73 Innenlager
MTB Pedale (nichts besonderes)
Quaxar LYNX High Performance 6 Loch Bremsscheibe 180mm+203mm
RFR PRO Inside Vario-Sattelstütze 31.6 x 410mm / 120mm

Zuerst fingen wir mit dem Schaltwerk an, dazu kommt von Alutech auch ein Schaltauge, hier fängt aber das erste Problem an: SRAM oder Shimano Schaltauge? Halbe Stunde Google und Webseite von Alutech abgesucht und nichts gefunden. Wichtig ist das, weil die Endeinstellschraube (Umschlingung) vom Schaltwerk eingestellt werden muss. Die ist aber aktuell bis zum Anschlag eingedreht. Hintergrund: Der größte Zahn des größten Ritzel muss zwischen zwei Pfeilen am Käfig liegen (siehe Screenshot). Das geht abet nur, wenn die Umschlingungsschraube weiter reingedreht wird, was nicht geht. Da dies von Shimano so vorgesehen ist, gehe ich ganz ganz stark davon aus, dass das Problem beim Schaltauge liegt.




Wie haben die Kassette und die Scheibenbremse aufs Hinterrad montiert und den Prügel Hans Dampf aufgezogen. Fun-Fact: wir haben beide Reifen ohne Dichtmilch verbaut und die Luft hält! Nachdem das Hinterrad verbaut war kürzen wir die Kette zurecht, verbauten den Schalthebel und zogen das Seil durch. Jetzt ging es ans Feintuning: Schaltwerk einstellen.

Das schalten geht flüssig, keine Sprünge oder ähnliches. Mal sehen wie es unter Last mit der falsch eingestellten Umschlingung wird. Bei meinem Canyon Spectral CF8 war das XT ziemlich zickig aufgrund der falsch eingestellten Umschlingung 🐏

Das zweite Hindernisse war die Leitungen in den Rahmen reinzubekommen. Da waren wir selber schuld, dass wir kein Führungsseil da hatten 😃 Das war die eine Drecksarbeit!!! Vor allem der Seilzug für die Sattelstütze, der einen Bogen machen muss... Tipp: besorgt euch unending einen Zahnsteinentferner (den vom Zahnarzt). Damit haben wir die blöden enden aus dem Inneren rausfieseln können. Waren auch nach ca. 2 Stunden durch. Anschließend ging es weiter mit der hinteren Bremse und dem Bremshebel. Bei der bemalen müssten wir bisschen kürzen und dann die Leitung mit dem Hebel verbinden. War das ein Spaß den Insertpin reinzubekommen!

Jetzt fehlen noch die Griffe, die Bremse vorne und das Feintuning. Aktuell wiegt das Bike 12,7 KG.

WER INFOS ZUM SCHALTAUGE HAT: Ich bin für jede Info Dankbar!

PS: 29" in dem CheapTrick 27,5+ Rahmen würde ich NUR mit Reifenbreite bis max 2,25 fahren (wegen dem Sattelrohr). Und das macht weniger Spaß als mit den 2,6 Ballons...eh Reifen. 😜

To be continued...


----------



## DerAnfaenger (18. April 2021)

Es leeebt! 

Wegen der Umschlingung hab ich ins Manual geschaut und den Fehler entdeckt! Ich hatte die Anschlagplatte vom Schaltwerk hinter dem Schaltauge, wo es eigentlich auf dem Schaltauge drauf gehört. Angängerfehler 🤷‍♂️



Mir fiel auch ein, dass es einfacher gewesen wäre, die Leitung VOR dem Kurbeleinbau durch den Rahmen zu ziehen...

Erste Fahrt um den Block: Trailbolide vom feinsten. Die neuen Deore Komponenten sind der absolute Hammer. Muss nur schauen ob der 120mm Dropper nicht zu kurz ist. 150mm oder mehr wäre vermutlich besser. Ich finde immer mehr gefallen an den Gabeln von Rockshox. 

Fahre ein Spectral CF8 2019er als Fully und bin sehr enttäuscht von der Fox Performance Elite mit der FIT4 Kartusche...die ist mir einfach zu hart. Egal wie ich ich sie einstelle. Mit dem CheapTrick wird mein Fully ganz neidisch 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (18. April 2021)

Schönes Rad ,meine Fox 36 Float Factory RC2 mit Andreani Tuning und Umbau auf 2018 Airshaft ist butterweich.Die Rock Shox Pike Rct3 mit aktuellen Airshaft ist gefühlt Brett hart.Das Cheaptrick macht schon Spaß aber das Fully ist entspannter Berg ab .


----------



## DerAnfaenger (18. April 2021)

Olven schrieb:


> Schönes Rad ,meine Fox 36 Float Factory RC2 mit Andreani Tuning und Umbau auf 2018 Airshaft ist butterweich.Die Rock Shox Pike Rct3 mit aktuellen Airshaft ist gefühlt Brett hart.Das Cheaptrick macht schon Spaß aber das Fully ist entspannter Berg ab .


Danke für die Blumen

Der Freund von mir hat die Lyrik an seinem Spectral mit Coil Umbau von Vorsprung und die ist auch so Butter! Der Umbau for meine Fox ist mir aber zu teuer für 300 Euro.


----------



## joernconrad (17. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir gerade in den letzten zwei Wochen das Cheaptrick als 29er mit folgenden Komponenten aufgebaut:

Cheaptrick Rahmen 27,5 Größe M
Newmen Evolution SL.X.A 25 29" Laufradsatz
aktuell Continental Race King Protection / X King Protection 2.2
Formula Selva R 160 29" mit Remote
Twinworks Remote 170
Shimano 8100er Kurbel mit 34er Blatt, Schaltwerk, Ritzelpaket inzwischen 10-45 (beim 10-51er waren die Sprünge zu groß, darum es es nach 600km rausgeflogen) und Bremsen
Stages Wattkurbel
SQLab 612 Sattel
SQLab 30X Lenker mid rize 16 Grad
Ergon GA3 Griffen
Ergon 411 inner Barends (für´s Tempo)
65mm Newmen Vorbau
hinten 180mm vorne 203 mm Bremsscheiben Shimano XT

Läuft super als Xc-Kiste und Touren-Bike, wenn auch eigentlich nicht dafür konstruiert.

Aber mit dicken Schlappen und einem DT-Swiss E1700 30mm-LRS war mir die Differenz zu meinem Fanes 6 im Flachland zu gering und das Fahrverhalten zu satt.
Ich wollte einfach ein Bike zum Bügeln über unsere Feldwege und durch die Marsch, ohne auf den Untergrund achten zu müssen. Einen Stoppelhopser sozusagen.
Ich habe den E1700er-Laufradsatz aber noch zum Wechseln und kann damit in wenigen Minuten den Charakter des Bikes grundlegend zu einem wirklich satten Trailbike ändern.

Mit dem 1700er LRS und dem breiten Lenker auf den Trail und sattes MTB-Gefühl, oder doch lieber mit dem SL.X.A25, inner Barends (bringen auf Strecke 2 bis 3 km/h!) und der Wattkurbel Rennradfahrer (fahre ich selbst übrigens auch) provozieren - geht Beides!

Mit dem Schaltwerk habe ich tatsächlich anfangs auch ein Problem gehabt, aber das lag an meiner eigenen Blödheit, da ich leider die falsche Kombination aus Ritzelpaket und Schaltwerk bestellt hatte (10-51 und das 8120er Schaltwerk - wer lesen kann hat Vorteile). Nach dem Austausch gegen das richtige 8100er-Schaltwerk lief aber alles perfekt!

Zu der Sache mit dem Verlegen der Schaltzüge hat Jürgen ein guten Video hochgeladen. Grundsatz: von vorne nach hinten einen dickeren Draht durchschieben und dann damit den Schaltzug nach vorne führen. Hat so 5 bis 7 Minuten gedauert!

Für mich ist das Cheaptrick in dieser Ausbaustufe ein reines Fitnessbike um Strecke zu machen - sei es auf Radwegen oder durch den Wald.
Jetzt wird sicherlich der eine oder andere Leser fragen, "was stimmt denn mit dem nicht?".
Aber in Zeiten von Gravel und Co sind Zwischenlösungen und ungewöhnliche Ansätze sicherlich erlaubt


----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2021)

ne ne Du bist schon richtig, also ganz entspannt durch die Lycra Atmen, ich weiß wo von ich schreibe





und  wenn es zu schlimm wird dann bist Du hier willkommen 





						selbsthilfegruppe mittelmäßigkeit - trail-hardtail galerie und tech-talk
					

Ein typischer Anfängerfehler beim Wiegen ist, unbedingt beide Räder in der Luft haben zu wollen :o




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## joernconrad (19. Juli 2021)

Wo ich gerade deine Race King sehe.... 
Ich habe hier noch ein Paar in der Protection-Ausführung rumliegen, scheue mich aber momentan noch, die aufzuziehen, da ich viel über schnellen Verschleiß und "Durchsuppen" der Dichtmilch gelesen habe. Die sollen ja wohl einen fiesen Verschleiß haben.... 
Wie sind denn da deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2021)

joernconrad schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade deine Race King sehe....
> Ich habe hier noch ein Paar in der Protection-Ausführung rumliegen, scheue mich aber momentan noch, die aufzuziehen, da ich viel über schnellen Verschleiß und "Durchsuppen" der Dichtmilch gelesen habe. Die sollen ja wohl einen fiesen Verschleiß haben....
> Wie sind denn da deine Erfahrungen?


Dichtmilch , ich fahre noch mit den schwarzen endlos Schlangen im Reifen und verschleiß, puh hatte reifen die schneller runter waren als die Contis. Aber momentan fährt die Rad-Flotte eh auf Wolfpack Tires, habe hier noch einen ganzen Karton Contis und Maxxis im gebrauchten aber guten zustand rumfliegen


----------



## joernconrad (23. Juli 2021)

Ich wundere mich nur über deine 12,7 kg. Mein Laufradsatz ist locker 600, eher 700 Gramm leichter als deiner und meine Reifen (gewechselt auf Race King Protection/ Cross King Protection - tubeless) sind auch nochmal deutlich leichter...  Oder ist die Selva R so viel schwerer als die RockShox? Kommt mir zumindest im Gegensatz zu meiner alten 36er Fox aber eher leicht vor. Muss ich mal recherchieren.
Ich bin, wenn meine Waage stimmt, bei 12,75 kg.
Läuft aber trotzdem sehr gut 

Bin mal gespannt. Wir sind jetzt zwei Wochen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und wollen da ordentlich Radfahren. Mal sehen, was sich da im Mittel für ein Verhältnis aus Watt und Geschwindigkeit ergibt.


----------



## joernconrad (16. August 2021)

So sieht meins nun übrigens aus.
Ich weiß, die Schmutzabweiser speziell vor dem Tretlager (Sorry Jürgen! ) werden wieder zu Aufschreien einiger Betrachter führen, aber ich mag nun mal definitiv keine knirschenden Ketten  
Einsatzbereich: Feldwege, Marschland, E-Bikes versägen und STRECKE.
Und die Kiste rennt wie doof!


----------



## ollo (16. August 2021)

joernconrad schrieb:


> So sieht meins nun übrigens aus.
> Ich weiß, die Schmutzabweiser speziell vor dem Tretlager (Sorry Jürgen! ) werden wieder zu Aufschreien einiger Betrachter führen, aber ich mag nun mal definitiv keine knirschenden Ketten
> Einsatzbereich: Feldwege, Marschland, E-Bikes versägen und STRECKE.
> Und die Kiste rennt wie doof!


pah das bisschen Plastik da gibt es ganz andere Auswüchse  ...............Seriöser Aufbau im Lebensbejahendem schwarz  .... wusste gar nicht das es für die Formula eine Fernbedienung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

